

If a Google Employee Dies His Spouse Gets Half His Salary For The Next 10 Years - WestCoastJustin
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-spouse-death-benefits-2012-8

======
kevinwallace
Despite the gendered headline, this applies to women working at Google, too.

------
elwell
Which other top tech companies offer this? (If any)

